# Canada VS USA Pricing



## HighWater

I was researching on the net for a new pond pump for our backyard pond and found one I liked.
I Googled it to check prices and saw Big Als On-line had it here:

http://www.bigalspets.com/mag-drive-pond-utility-pump-model-9-5.html (*$84.99 USD*)

I liked the price, but noticed I was in Big Als On-line USA, so I switched to Canada and this is what the price changed to:

http://www.bigalspets.ca/mag-drive-pond-utility-pump-model-9-5.html (*$169.99 CAD*)

WTF???? I know our dollar isn't worth as much but DOUBLE the price???!!!
What a total rip off.......


----------



## brycon

I found J&L Aquatics has the best pricing for Mag-Drive pumps. Back in August, I bought a Mag 9.5 for $100. They were having some sort of sale. Only thing is they sell the Supreme version and not the Pondmaster one.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/353/Mag+Drive+Water+Pumps.html


----------



## HighWater

Thanks Brycon.....I appreciate the heads up info.


----------



## Matthew RJ

*ship to Buffalo*

I use a service that lets me use a Buffalo address, and they charge $10 a package. Make a cross border trip, enjoy some Buffalo Wings at the anchor bar....


----------



## bluegularis

add up your hours to travel to Buffalo, cross the border, hopefully not have to pay any duty and taxes ( exspect to pay the if you don't stay over 24 hours in the USA), the gasoline cost, the food and voila, you pay almost the same ?
Thanks - only worth it for a large order.


----------



## Twilight

I'm glad I live close to the boarder. I recently acquired my passport and will be doing much more shopping there. With our dollar wea at this time, its important to shop around and know if its worth it to be honest.


----------



## CanadaPleco

bluegularis said:


> add up your hours to travel to Buffalo, cross the border, hopefully not have to pay any duty and taxes ( exspect to pay the if you don't stay over 24 hours in the USA), the gasoline cost, the food and voila, you pay almost the same ?
> Thanks - only worth it for a large order.


Ya forgot to add the exchange rate in there too 

The pricing for that item is a tad much, but most things when you factor in the exchange rate, taxes, duties and canada's horrible shipping rates the price isn't much different.


----------



## Matthew RJ

*usa*

Fair enough. I left out the fact that I have family close to the border. Another possible negative to purchasing in the us or even online, warranty issues are more complicated than dealing with a lfs


----------



## hendy8888

Prices are generally higher in Canada due to less competition and that we as consumers agree to pay more here. I agree it cost more to operate a business in Canada and that is a factor. BigAls online is a large company that takes advantage of the Canadian market. The US site will not ship to Canada due to agreements with the Canadian site. This allows them to price higher, sometimes way higher. The price difference was the same even when our dollar was strong. Now it's weak again, we like to use it as a justification for their pricing. Thankfully there are other options like jlaquatics, angelfins, pets n ponds, mops.ca that somehow manage to offer more reasonable prices to Canadians. 

That being said Big Als online does offer free shipping starting at a lower price than most mail order sites in Canada. They even ship lightbulbs with no extra charges. Shipping prices in Canada is a whole other subject though...


----------



## aquatic_expressions

If you don't want to cross border shop just price match, save an additional 5% and earn points too.


----------



## streeker02

aquatic_expressions said:


> If you don't want to cross border shop just price match, save an additional 5% and earn points too.


no company that I am aware of will price match with a US competitor.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

streeker02 said:


> no company that I am aware of will price match with a US competitor.


You are correct but Canadian online price matches Canadian online. I do most of my shopping in the U.S. but for those that can't cross the border use the power of the price match


----------



## alreu

Big Als on-line is the last place EVER I look to buy anything on-line as their prices are absolutely ridiculous compared to any of the others that were previously mentioned like P+P, MOPS, angelfins or jl-aquatics.

c'mon, an Eheim 2080 on BA Canada @ $749??? are these guys serious or wasted?? at pets and ponds the same is 479??
JL Aquatics has the 2080 ( I bought one a couple of months back) @ 499 including the media !! (in fairness, probably overstock)
There is price matching and there is ripping people off and taking advantage of people.
It's a disgrace !! knowing the volume that they buy and the prices they probably get.
And we Canadians can't buy Eheim replacement parts direct from Eheim whose North American parts ship from Montreal because Big Als doesn't like it and wants to rule the world !! and ***ew us.
Did I say I didn't like BA's business ethics? 
Eheim 2217 @ BA Canada - 239, Pets and Ponds 179??
Who do these guys sell to.??
Look at regular supplies
NLS 1mm 250g - pets and Ponds 17.99 Big Als - 28.99
I don't know how they get away with it in 2015
Oh, I forgot, they price match. But......


----------



## Spicoli

alreu said:


> Big Als on-line is the last place EVER I look to buy anything on-line as their prices are absolutely ridiculous compared to any of the others that were previously mentioned like P+P, MOPS, angelfins or jl-aquatics.
> 
> c'mon, an Eheim 2080 on BA Canada @ $749??? are these guys serious or wasted?? at pets and ponds the same is 479??
> JL Aquatics has the 2080 ( I bought one a couple of months back) @ 499 including the media !! (in fairness, probably overstock)
> There is price matching and there is ripping people off and taking advantage of people.
> It's a disgrace !! knowing the volume that they buy and the prices they probably get.
> And we Canadians can't buy Eheim replacement parts direct from Eheim whose North American parts ship from Montreal because Big Als doesn't like it and wants to rule the world !! and ***ew us.
> Did I say I didn't like BA's business ethics?
> Eheim 2217 @ BA Canada - 239, Pets and Ponds 179??
> Who do these guys sell to.??
> Look at regular supplies
> NLS 1mm 250g - pets and Ponds 17.99 Big Als - 28.99
> I don't know how they get away with it in 2015
> Oh, I forgot, they price match. But......


After spending close to 10k at big als, i got fed up when they wouldn't pricematch a pack of media for my eheim, 24.99 at als. 11.99 at angelfins. The guy wanted to charge me shipping, print the ad, and after that, he wanted me to wait so he could serve all the other customers first. Screw roy, screw big als whitby. They can price match my wang into their face as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## brycon

I've never had any luck price matching at BA. And this was store vs online and was denied both times. So now, I check out the online sites mentioned and order what I need from them if it's significantly cheaper. Otherwise I wait until Wednesday's and take advantage of double points day.


----------



## Y2KGT

I too used to ask Big Al's to price match however it became such a chore. They would say that I needed to pay for shipping and then I'd say no shipping if I spend over a certain amount and then they'd say but that doesn't apply to items such as canister filters etc. so said forget it.

And then I thought about it and decided, why wouldn't I just support the online retailer that posted the best price in the first place? I should I support the retailer with the highest prices in Canada and get them to price match just so I could save an additional 5%? If I keep doing that and the other guys go out of business as a result then I no longer have any retailers to price match to. 

So now I just go to Finatics Aquarium in Mississauga because Mike sells the items I use the most like fish food for the same as the online retailers and if its something Mike doesn't sell I order it from Angel Fins, MOPS, Pets and Ponds or J&L Aquatics.

I suggest everyone do the same thing if you want to keep prices down in Canada.
--
Paul


----------



## alreu

The people you have to feel sorry for are those that are new to the hobby or coming into the hobby and don't know what they don't know - i.e what experienced hobbyists like many of us have learned along the way.
BA is waiting to bleed them dry. Bend them over the table.

And their points - oh, that's rich. That's richy rich !!
A point for every dollar. Does anyone really think they are getting anything of worth here, something for free?

Money for nothin' and your chicks for free
Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Let me tell ya them guys ain't dumb

So the Eheim 2217 at BA on-line is 239 versus 179 at P+P
I get 239 points at BA (250 points are worth - wait for it..............$7.50)
So someone paid $60 extra plus tax to get 7.50 worth of FA - yes you read right FA not BA - points to buy something else at mega-inflated prices????????
Where do I sign up?

I agree with you Paul I'd rather support the guy - big or small - who is interested in a win-win !!


----------



## notclear

Can price match againt an on sale item or just regular price items only?


----------



## kookie_guy

MOPS.ca has a better regular price than JL, and they are in Ontario so you will get it much faster. $4.95 shipping cost.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/drive-water-pump-p-3026.html


----------



## ameekplec.

+1 to Paul's post. Now I order ffrom Pets and Ponds or MOPS - if you don't shop there they won't be around to price match against. And the one time I had a problem with my order, they've been excellent to deal with.....BA online, not so much.

Also, typing "bi gals online.ca" on a work PC......


----------



## kookie_guy

ameekplec. said:


> Also, typing "bi gals online.ca" on a work PC......


bwahahaha, ^^^ THIS, made me laugh.


----------



## brycon

kookie_guy said:


> MOPS.ca has a better regular price than JL, and they are in Ontario so you will get it much faster. $4.95 shipping cost.
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/drive-water-pump-p-3026.html


They just updated their website because it was $114 a couple days ago.


----------



## J_T

Shop with mops!

Great customer service, and even better service with back orders - they ship on their dime! They have even let me add to the back order, and still paid to ship. 

As a business owner, going up against "the big guy" I know the pains. But I do my best to provide the best service I can. More than what these big shops offer  

Same with the pet stores. The small specialty shops are doing their best to earn your money. Support them, and frequent them. They will look after you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycon

Mag 9.5 for sale.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133642


----------



## HighWater

brycon said:


> Mag 9.5 for sale.
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133642


Saw that..... 
Thanks Brycon!


----------



## bobbyjoe

Anywhere but Big Al's.


----------



## JHG

Living on the border to Detroit I just ship there, collect my stuff and cross back into Canada. Exchange sucks right now but gas is still way cheaper, aquaria products too and so are groceries. Too easy. When the exchange heads back in the right direction it becomes a gravy train for Cdn border citizens.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------

